# Steam Summer Sale 2017: Liste aller Deals - Die besten Schnäppchen



## Knechty (23. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Summer Sale 2017: Liste aller Deals - Die besten Schnäppchen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Steam Summer Sale 2017: Liste aller Deals - Die besten Schnäppchen*


----------



## Chronik (23. Juni 2017)

Mir ist klar das die Angebote die z.Z. sind, bis zum 5 Juni bleiben aber wisst ihr ob Games die noch nicht vergünstigt sind, noch vergünstigt werden können (von Steam)?


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (23. Juni 2017)

Da haut mich nichts vom Hocker, vieles gab es vor Jahren auch deutlich billiger in den Sales.


----------



## 1xok (23. Juni 2017)

Wie teuer ist Dying Light? Es soll stark reduziert sein? Ärgert mich total, dass man das in Deutschland nicht normal kaufen kann. Gibt meines Erachtens für und Deutsche nur diese (legale) Möglichkeit:

https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/dying-light-enhanced-edition-steam-key--2670-5

Auf Steam kostet es wahrscheinlich nur die Hälfte.


----------



## Talisman79 (23. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Wie teuer ist Dying Light? Es soll stark reduziert sein? Ärgert mich total, dass man das in Deutschland nicht normal kaufen kann. Gibt meines Erachtens für und Deutsche nur diese (legale) Möglichkeit:
> 
> https://de.gamesplanet.com/game/dying-light-enhanced-edition-steam-key--2670-5
> 
> Auf Steam kostet es wahrscheinlich nur die Hälfte.



das hab ich mir letztens auf kinguin gekauft für um die 18 euro glaub ich


----------



## 1xok (23. Juni 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> das hab ich mir letztens auf kinguin gekauft für um die 18 euro glaub ich



Aha, interessant. Gibt es dort zweimal:

https://www.kinguin.net/de/category...ollowing-enhanced-edition-uncut-steam-cd-key/
https://www.kinguin.net/de/category...owing-enhanced-edition-uncut-eu-steam-cd-key/

Muss ich die EU-Fassung nehmen?


----------



## Talisman79 (23. Juni 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Aha, interessant. Gibt es dort zweimal:
> 
> https://www.kinguin.net/de/category...ollowing-enhanced-edition-uncut-steam-cd-key/
> https://www.kinguin.net/de/category...owing-enhanced-edition-uncut-eu-steam-cd-key/
> ...


nee das heißt nur das die nich außerhalb europas läuft.alles supi.wenn du noch n bissl wartest,die haben da auch einen sale nach dem anderen und das is oft im angebot


----------



## jimi365 (24. Juni 2017)

@pcgames tolles Video an sich. @steam der Sale ist seit paar Jahren nur noch verarsche. da werden die Games auf Release-Preise hochgezogen und dann wird der rabatt abgezogen; angebote sind was anderes. Und die meisten Spiele sind sogar im Einzelhandel günstiger. z.B. GTA V war erst vor kurzem im Saturn für 19,99 € im Angebot.


----------



## Phobinator (24. Juni 2017)

...für 72 Jahren hast dich im Video gut gehalten


----------



## Saiyu (24. Juni 2017)

Assasin's Creed Syndicate: 50 Prozent Rabatt, 19,99 Euro

Fehler im Namen...

Mass Effect: 75 Prozent Rabatt, 249 Euro

(hoffentlich) Fehler im Preis ^^

Ansonsten: Danke für die Aufführung. Hat mir geholfen.

Z. B. Final Fantasy X Remaster / FF 13 usw / Enslaved und noch ein paar spiele hab ich mir gegönnt. Top.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Juni 2017)

Saiyu schrieb:


> Assasin's Creed Syndicate: 50 Prozent Rabatt, 19,99 Euro
> 
> Fehler im Namen...
> 
> ...



Danke für die Hinweise. Wird korrigiert


----------



## Talisman79 (25. Juni 2017)

ich hab mir jetzt noch dead by daylight geholt..mal sehen was das kann.die steam reviews sind auf jedenfall sehr positiv


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Juni 2017)

*Steam Summer Sale 2017: Liste aller Deals - Die besten Schnäppchen*



Talisman79 schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt noch dead by daylight geholt..mal sehen was das kann.die steam reviews sind auf jedenfall sehr positiv



Da hatte ich jetzt lange gezögert, habe nun aber auch zugeschlagen. Mal schauen, wann ich mich da dran traue. ;-D

Schade, dass Freitag der 13. und PUBG nicht reduziert waren. Die reizen mich als Multiplayer-Titel auch. 

Day Z habe ich nun ein wenig probiert und renne nun mit meinem blauen Schulranzen durch die Zombieapokalypse. Gar nicht mal so einfach, wenn der Charakter ständig Hunger hat.


----------



## Talisman79 (25. Juni 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Da hatte ich jetzt lange gezögert, habe nun aber auch zugeschlagen. Mal schauen, wann ich mich da dran traue. ;-D
> 
> Schade, dass Freitag der 13. und PUBG nicht reduziert waren. Die reizen mich als Multiplayer-Titel auch.
> 
> Day Z habe ich nun ein wenig probiert und renne nun mit meinem blauen Schulranzen durch die Zombieapokalypse. Gar nicht mal so einfach, wenn der Charakter ständig Hunger hat.



ja mich haben die serverprobleme am anfang abgeschreckt.das setting is ja ziemlich geil.dann hab ich mir jetzt n paar reviews angeschaut und gesagt,scheiß drauf.die haben da auch alle zwischen 300 und 1000 spielstunden,,muss ja irgendwas dran sein 

in den reviews hab ich auch ein zwei leute gesehen die beide spiele verglichen haben,und die waren der meinung das sie DbD immer noch vorne sehen..also werd ich das jetzt erstmal testen und mir F13 anschauen wenn es irgendwann mal billiger geworden is.


PUBG hab ich schon ne weile...macht auf jedenfall spaß


----------



## Talisman79 (25. Juni 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Da hatte ich jetzt lange gezögert, habe nun aber auch zugeschlagen. Mal schauen, wann ich mich da dran traue. ;-D
> 
> Schade, dass Freitag der 13. und PUBG nicht reduziert waren. Die reizen mich als Multiplayer-Titel auch.
> 
> Day Z habe ich nun ein wenig probiert und renne nun mit meinem blauen Schulranzen durch die Zombieapokalypse. Gar nicht mal so einfach, wenn der Charakter ständig Hunger hat.



hab jetzt mal drei runden gespielt und mir direkt noch die beiden addons geholt..ein mal diesen halloween dlc und dann of flesh and mud.macht richtig laune


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2017)

Wieso erwähnt keiner dass beide Seasons von "The Last Door" seit Ende Mai endlich komplett mit deutschen Texten erweitert wurden?! 

Soeben gekauft. Hab Ewigkeiten auf die Übersetzung dieser vielfach umschwärmte Retro-Grusel-Perle gewartet. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Juni 2017)

Schlimm ist, wenn man über die Aktivitäten der Freunde noch mehr interessante Titel entdeckt. ;-D


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juni 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wieso erwähnt keiner dass beide Seasons von "The Last Door" seit Ende Mai endlich komplett mit deutschen Texten erweitert wurden?!
> 
> Soeben gekauft. Hab Ewigkeiten auf die Übersetzung dieser vielfach umschwärmte Retro-Grusel-Perle gewartet.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Die beiden Spiele waren auch tatsächlich großartig, wenn man einmal an den Pixeln vorbei gesehen hat. Aber irgendwie passt das auch zum Lovecraft-Flair: Andeuten, statt eindeutig zu zeigen oder zu beschreiben. Von daher finde ich den Grafikstil sogar in gewisser Weise sehr schön, was auch an den Farben liegt, die prima zur Atmosphäre passen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Die beiden Spiele waren auch tatsächlich großartig, wenn man einmal an den Pixeln vorbei gesehen hat. Aber irgendwie passt das auch zum Lovecraft-Flair: Andeuten, statt eindeutig zu zeigen oder zu beschreiben. Von daher finde ich den Grafikstil sogar in gewisser Weise sehr schön, was auch an den Farben liegt, die prima zur Atmosphäre passen.


Dank DEINER positiven Erfahrungen damit hab ich diese immer im Hinterkopf behalten, aber zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr mit einer Lokalisation gerechnet. Umso schöner die freudige Überraschung dass sich da am Ende noch was tut. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Juni 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dank DEINER positiven Erfahrungen damit hab ich diese immer im Hinterkopf behalten, aber zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr mit einer Lokalisation gerechnet. Umso schöner die freudige Überraschung dass sich da am Ende noch was tut. ^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Hehe, dann hab ich ja nichts verkehrt gemacht. Bin damals halt selbst auch ziemlich begeistert davon gewesen, vor allem, weil ich eigentlich nicht viel von _The Last Door_ erwartet habe. Aber das Spiel versprüht durch die Farbpalette und den tollen Soundtrack halt ne Atmosphäre, wie kaum ein anderes. Ich hoffe, dass es in Zukunft noch weitere Spiele dieser Art gibt. _A Room Beyond_ versucht's, kommt meiner Meinung nach aber nicht wirklich ran (hab's allerdings auch noch nicht durch, vielleicht wird's ja noch besser).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es in Zukunft noch weitere Spiele dieser Art gibt. _A Room Beyond_ versucht's, kommt meiner Meinung nach aber nicht wirklich ran (hab's allerdings auch noch nicht durch, vielleicht wird's ja noch besser).


Hmm... Zu 3D, wär nix für mich. Wenn schon Retro dann auch konsequent zweidimensional. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2017)

... ich hab mir soeben Dead Cells gegönnt.


----------



## Eric34 (26. Juni 2017)

Ein paar Preise in Eurer Liste stimmen nicht. Z. B.: The Surge. Kostet 38 €, nicht 24 €


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Juni 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> hab jetzt mal drei runden gespielt und mir direkt noch die beiden addons geholt..ein mal diesen halloween dlc und dann of flesh and mud.macht richtig laune



Ich habe mir den Kauf erstatten lassen (mein erstes Mal ).

Weiter als bis zur Lobby, aus der ich dann noch ständig rausgeflogen bin, kam ich leider nicht. Ich war nur einmal mit einem anderen Spieler in der Lobby, der dann noch fröhlich vulgäre Rapzitate in den Chat gespammt hat. ;-D
Dafür bin ich einfach zu ungeduldig. 

Das erstattete Geld werde ich nun ich PUBG investieren, das ich mir gestern noch einmal ausführlich im Stream angeschaut habe und von dem ich mir mehr Spaß erhoffe.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> [...] Ich war nur einmal mit einem anderen Spieler in der Lobby, der dann noch fröhlich vulgäre Rapzitate in den Chat gespammt hat. ;-D
> Dafür bin ich einfach zu ungeduldig. [...]


Sorry, hatte dich nicht sofort erkannt ... 

Aber wenn ich mal so genau darüber nachdenke, bislang war es wirklich noch nie nötig, dass mir Steam ein Spiel erstatten musste, sei es auch spielerischer oder eben aus technischer Sicht.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Juni 2017)

Ich wollte tatsächlich eine Rabowke-Anspielung wegen des Chat-Rappers bringen...


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich wollte tatsächlich eine Rabowke-Anspielung wegen des Chat-Rappers bringen...


... ich hab auch erst Rabzitate gelesen.


----------



## Orzhov (26. Juni 2017)

Die Aufkleberaktion die es nebenbei zum Sale gibt finde ich durchaus gelungen. Es ist Retro und dennoch irgendwie unterhaltsam. Leider auch mein bisheriges Highlight am Sale.


----------



## Talisman79 (26. Juni 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Kauf erstatten lassen (mein erstes Mal ).
> 
> Weiter als bis zur Lobby, aus der ich dann noch ständig rausgeflogen bin, kam ich leider nicht. Ich war nur einmal mit einem anderen Spieler in der Lobby, der dann noch fröhlich vulgäre Rapzitate in den Chat gespammt hat. ;-D
> Dafür bin ich einfach zu ungeduldig.
> ...




ja kann ich verstehen,,bin auch am überlegen.hab die ganze erste stunde nur als killer gespielt.da hab ich irgendwie immer leute gefunden.als überlebender hab ich bisher auch nich ein spiel spielen können.schade aber so werd ich es wohl auch zurück geben.das is halt der fluch wenn man zu lange wartet bei solchen onlinespielen.irgendwann is der hype vorbei und die leute schwinden.
(hab schon mit dem gedanken gespielt mir mal friday the 13th zu holen,aber für 36 euro is es mir doch n bissl zu teuer für das gebotene)

mit PUBG machst du eigentlich kaum was falsch(bei kinguin gerade für 25,99).die matches machen ziemlich bock aber die präsentation könnte besser sein.wenn man stirbt oder gewinnt gehts ganz kühl ohne irgend was spektakuläres in die lobby zurück.find ich n bissl lame gemacht.man bekommt zwar credits pro runde und kann sich so kisten dafür holen,aber da is meistens auch nur müll drin,wie n neues t-shirt oder schuhe oder so.da würden mir persönlich ein paar abgedrehte sachen besser gefallen,ähnlich wie die masken usw in payday.


----------



## Talisman79 (26. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte dich nicht sofort erkannt ...
> 
> Aber wenn ich mal so genau darüber nachdenke, bislang war es wirklich noch nie nötig, dass mir Steam ein Spiel erstatten musste, sei es auch spielerischer oder eben aus technischer Sicht.



ach ich hab das schon öfter gemacht.ab und zu schau ich auch abseits der genres die ich sonst so spiele ob mir was gefällt oder man hat die möglichkeit wie bei dead by daylight einfach umzutauschen wenn die server leer sind(was bringt mir ein onlinepsiel ohne spieler)

die regeln sind doch auch recht fair gestaltet.innerhalb von zwei wochen bei nicht mehr als zwei std spielzeit.und das geld kommt am ende glaub ich eh nur auf dein steamkonto zurück


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Juni 2017)

Eric34 schrieb:


> Ein paar Preise in Eurer Liste stimmen nicht. Z. B.: The Surge. Kostet 38 €, nicht 24 €



Danke für den Hinweis, der Kollege hat sich drum gekümmert!


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> ach ich hab das schon öfter gemacht.ab und zu schau ich auch abseits der genres die ich sonst so spiele ob mir was gefällt oder man hat die möglichkeit wie bei dead by daylight einfach umzutauschen wenn die server leer sind(was bringt mir ein onlinepsiel ohne spieler)


Hmm ... okay, ich wollte gerade Let's Play Videos in den Raum werfen, aber das macht natürlich bei einem Onlinespiel nicht viel Sinn.

Ich schau immer bei YT, ob es hier ein Video gibt ... meistens reichen ja schon 5 Minuten um zu sehen, ob einen das Spiel überhaupt anspricht oder nicht.



> die regeln sind doch auch recht fair gestaltet.innerhalb von zwei wochen bei nicht mehr als zwei std spielzeit.und das geld kommt am ende glaub ich eh nur auf dein steamkonto zurück


... aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das nur funktioniert, wenn man die Spiele auch bei Steam direkt erworben hat, hm?


----------



## Talisman79 (26. Juni 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das nur funktioniert, wenn man die Spiele auch bei Steam direkt erworben hat, hm?



ja natürlich...hatte aber gestern mit ner paysafecard gezahlt und wollte nach meinem refund das geld wieder auf die karte schieben lassen(die option gab es auf jedenfall),was aber nich funktioniert hat.geld kam aufs steamkonto und bleibt so im grunde im pool.ich geb das eh spätestens bis morgen wieder da aus..


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juni 2017)

Eric34 schrieb:


> Ein paar Preise in Eurer Liste stimmen nicht. Z. B.: The Surge. Kostet 38 €, nicht 24 €



Kurzzeitig hat das Spiel tatsächlich mal so viel gekostet, wurde aber anscheinend wieder geändert. Vielleicht am Anfang ein Preisfehler von Steam. Die in der Zeit zugeschlagen haben, haben eben Glück gehabt.


----------



## Saiyu (29. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht hat es ja einen Grund, vielleicht wurde es aber auch nur übersehen:

FINAL FANTASY X/X-2 HD Remaster  gibts für 50 % Preisreduzierung im Sale 
Da es eine extra Final Fantasy unterteilung gibt bietet sich der Titel ja an.

Lieben Gruß und nochmals danke für die List ^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. Juni 2017)

Saiyu schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat es ja einen Grund, vielleicht wurde es aber auch nur übersehen:
> 
> FINAL FANTASY X/X-2 HD Remaster  gibts für 50 % Preisreduzierung im Sale
> Da es eine extra Final Fantasy unterteilung gibt bietet sich der Titel ja an.
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, habe ich ergänzt


----------



## Worrel (29. Juni 2017)

Hmmm, "Liste *aller *Deals" ...? 
Wieso sind dann meine beiden Top Erwerbe nicht darin aufgelistet?

The Turing Test 8 €

Four sided Fantasy 2 €


Naja, dafür ist immerhin mein Top Flop des Sales enthalten, den ich umgehend wieder zurückgegeben habe: Shadow of Mordor ...


----------



## Talisman79 (29. Juni 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hmmm, "Liste *aller *Deals" ...?
> Wieso sind dann meine beiden Top Erwerbe nicht darin aufgelistet?
> 
> The Turing Test 8 €
> ...



was hat dir denn nich gefallen?fand das eigentlich ganz gut damals


----------



## Worrel (29. Juni 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> was hat dir denn nich gefallen?fand das eigentlich ganz gut damals


1. Nach dem Intro steht man auf einem Berg herum. Hm, wo geht's denn jetzt runter? Hier nicht, da nicht ... Bis ich irgendwann mal nahe genug an der Kante war, daß da die Taste zum Runterklettern eingeblendet wurde. Hmpf.

2. Das Design des ersten Gebietes. Trostlos. Gut, es soll Mordor sein, da wäre sowas eigentlich ja passend. aber es ist nicht "schön" trostlos, sondern _"ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich das Gebiet interessant gestalten soll, also haue ich einfach mal random irgendwelche austauschbaren Felsen, Hütten und Gegner in die Gegend"_-trostlos, als wäre es 1997 und man hätte in diesem Jahrhundert nicht schon andere Möglichkeiten, das zu gestalten.

3. Da, ein Gegner. Juhu, plattmachen! Da, noch ein Gegner. Naja, kein Problem. Da, ein Captain. Ok, erledigen wir die normalen Gegner halt nebenbei. Nachdem der halb down ist: Oh, noch ein Captain, ... äh ...  ... *†*. 
Und dann wird erstmal genüßlich dargestellt, wie drei gegnerische Captains aufgestiegen sind (bzw. einer zweimal, weil er daraufhin einen anderen bekämpft hat). Doll, wie motivierend; Ragequit.
Und beim nächsten Mal war's genau dasselbe. Ich schleich extra und schau in alle Richtungen (Controller Kamerasteuerung ist dabei übrigens völlig unbrauchbar, weil die sich mal um einen einzelnen Winkelgrad und mal um 100° auf derselben gesteuerten Strecke dreht, meistens so, daß man mit Wahnsinnsgeschwindigkeit an den interessantesten Stellen vorbeischaut ... ) und zack: trotzdem steht aus dem Nichts plötzlich ein Captain da und keine Minute später auch noch sein Kollege und ich darf mir wieder anschauen, wie toll mein Tod doch für deren XP war...

... wie soll einen das motivieren, weiterzumachen? wie soll das Spaß machen?!


----------



## knarfe1000 (30. Juni 2017)

@ Worrel:

Trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Außerdem hat das Spiel null HdR-Feeling.


----------

